# Problem mit Frames



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin totale Javaneuling und hab davon leider Null Plan, so mal vorweg!

Ich hab folgendes Problem: ich möchte innerhalb von einem Frame eine externe Seite anzeigen, was auch ohne Probleme geht. Nur leider zerstört mir die Seite sofrt meinen Frame, wenn ich auf einen Link auf der Externen Seite im Frame klicke. Durch den target="_top" Befehl wird ja das Frameset aufgelöst!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze über Java oder was anderes abzufangen, so das trotzdem mein Framset erhalten bleibt???

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2006)

Verschoben weil http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## RawBit (23. Mrz 2006)

ähm @ Gast


mal ne frage: gehört die externe seite zu deinem internetauftritt? wenn ja ist es immer so (als standart), wenn du einen link in einer site klickst die in ein frameset geladen ist wird dieser link auch im gleichen frameset geladen... was ist dein problem? ist die seite zu groß für das frame?

mit target="_top" werden die frames weggemacht und die seite die durch den link geöaden wird im ganzen fenster angezeigt


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

Nein die Seite in dem darzustellenden Frame gehört nicht mir, ich will sie halt nur in meinem frame darstellen, sonst nix


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2006)

Da kannst du aber Probleme mit dem Seitenbetreiber der Seite bekommen, die du in einem Frame deiner Seite anzeigen willst. Daher sollten Links zu fremden Seiten immer einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden.


----------



## RawBit (23. Mrz 2006)

und was ist jetzt dein problem? wenn du auf einen link in der externen seite klickst muss es im gleichen framefenster angezeigt werden, wie wird da ein frame zerstört???


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

der frame wird zerstört, sobald ich auf der externen Seite einen Link anklicke, da die Links dort alle das Attribut target="_top" nutzen, wodurch ein Frameset nunmal aufgleöst wird.
Kann man das mit einem Script irgendwie verhindern??


----------



## RawBit (23. Mrz 2006)

hm, verstehe, das müsste locker mit java-sript gehen, auswendig weiß ich den befehl dafür aber nicht...

schau mal auf http://www.javarea.de oder http://www.java-fun.de

da müsste es sowas geben!


----------



## RawBit (23. Mrz 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kannst du aber Probleme mit dem Seitenbetreiber der Seite bekommen, die du in einem Frame deiner Seite anzeigen willst. Daher sollten Links zu fremden Seiten immer einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden.



das solltest du dir auch zu herzen nehmen, hab ganz vergessen das zu erwähnen, außerdem haben die meisten seiten einen javascript-schutz damit sie nicht ins eigene frameset geladen werden können...


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

Jo danke, da werd ich mal gucken, und auch den Hinweis werd ich mir zu Gemüte führen, THX


----------

